# Little square with a red "X"



## Artrella

Good afternoon moderators. Could you please explain what is that square box which reads "WordReference Forums" above on the left side of the tool bar?  It has a little red "x" as if it there has to be an image there.  Is it just me or someone else has this "thing"?


Buenas tardes moderadores. Por favor podrían explicarme qué es ese cuadradito que dice "WRForums" arriba en el lado izquierdo de la barra de herramientas?  Tiene una "x" chiquitita de color rojo como si allí tuviera que haber una imagen.  Esto me pasa solo a mí o le aparece a alguien más?


Muchas gracias/ Thank you very much.


----------



## Like an Angel

If it helps you Artis, I don't see any X like that one you say... I hope somebody can help you!... try refreshing the screen.-

Si te ayuda Artis, no veo esa X que decís... ¡Espero que alguien pueda ayudarte!


----------



## Outsider

I see it, too.


----------



## cuchuflete

I don't see it.


----------



## lsp

I see the MAC/Safari equivalent... a blue box with a white question mark. It is hyperlinked to http://forum.wordreference.com/index.php?

If you view source you'll see 

[code]<td align="left"><a href="index.php?"><img src="images/misc/1x1invisible.gif" border="0" alt="WordReference Forums" /></a></td>[/CODE]


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Lsp- I see the same with Safari, but normally I use Firefox, and it doesn't appear. It is not seen with Int. Expl. either.  

I am using a Mac, OS X.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Artrella

lsp said:
			
		

> I see the MAC/Safari equivalent... a blue box with a white question mark. It is hyperlinked to http://forum.wordreference.com/index.php?
> 
> If you view source you'll see
> 
> [code]<td align="left"><a href="index.php?"><img src="images/misc/1x1invisible.gif" border="0" alt="WordReference Forums" /></a></td>[/CODE]





Thank you LSP! I didn't know how to do it!! Now everybody can see what I see!! I'm not crazy! ha ha ha


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Good afternoon moderators. Could you please explain what is that square box which reads "WordReference Forums" above on the left side of the tool bar? It has a little red "x" as if it there has to be an image there. Is it just me or someone else has this "thing"?
> 
> 
> Buenas tardes moderadores. Por favor podrían explicarme qué es ese cuadradito que dice "WRForums" arriba en el lado izquierdo de la barra de herramientas? Tiene una "x" chiquitita de color rojo como si allí tuviera que haber una imagen. Esto me pasa solo a mí o le aparece a alguien más?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias/ Thank you very much.


 
Yo también veo Little square with a red "X". Sin embargo al frente hay unas carpetas azules. El browser me indica que desarrolla la función de Recargar Página.


----------



## cuchuflete

lsp said:
			
		

> I see the MAC/Safari equivalent... a blue box with a white question mark. It is hyperlinked to http://forum.wordreference.com/index.php?
> 
> If you view source you'll see
> 
> [code]<td align="left"><a href="index.php?"><img src="images/misc/1x1invisible.gif" border="0" alt="WordReference Forums" /></a></td>[/CODE]



With Firefox, in lieu of the little blue box, I see Word Refernce Forums and the link is the same that you have.

C


----------



## el alabamiano

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> With Firefox, in lieu of the little blue box, I see Word Refernce Forums and the link is the same that you have.
> 
> C


Personally, I don't see why that particular link is even needed, as the same link is displayed just below it.

On the other hand, I'd like to suggest that the (Combined View) link be modified and added next to Other Language Forums & Additional Forums.


----------

